# Piranha's dinner



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

i bought 3 comet goldfish and put them in a 10gallon feeder tank to let them chill and the one goldfish is swimming sideways, upside down, doing back flips... what's wrong with him?


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Don't even take a chance. Chuck him.

Is the cost of that feeder worth the value of your P?


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

oh i agree, i was jsut curious as to what would cause something like that to happen


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

he might be dieing ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hes on drug hes crazy normal fish dont react that way

all he wanted was a pepsi just one pepsi

but she wouldnt give it to me

sorry suicidal tendices flash back


----------

